# Whirlpool GI5FSAXVY00 Refrigerator No Water



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...rator-water-dispenser-not-working-GI5FSAXVY00


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Joe; already there.
Need to figure how to get water lines out of solenoid to check for frozen tubing.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Evidently the water line is frozen within the cabinet somewhere between solenoid and where line goes into top of door.
This happened about 5 years ago; no idea why it did it again.
Crap design/manufacturing.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

FYI: for those who may wonder, you get the lines out of the solenoid by depressing the rings towards the solenoid coil side (at the 9 o'clock position on the solenoid). I used a pair of regular pliers (not tightened) to push equally on the rings. The tubing then can be pulled out.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I was going to tell you to check for a frozen water line, it happens sometimes. Take a hair dryer and run it along the tubing it will thaw pretty quickly.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

The tubing runs within the cabinet shell in that polyurethane foam insulation so no access. It just disappears into the top of the unit and shows up at the water valve solenoid.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

The other option is to unplug the refer until it thaws out. Are you sure the water supply solenoid is working?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Japser,
Yes, I disconnected water lines at the solenoid, hit the dispense lever and water came out. So it must be clogged/frozen between solenoid and top of cabinet where it enters top of door frame (I can disconnect it there and it is clear from top of door to dispenser).
I hate the idea of total defrost (PITA anyone?) but may need to do so.
Thanks,
B
If I can get a small diameter plastic tube to catheterize the supply tube with warm saline it may prevent three day shut down.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

It is not uncommon for the works inside the valve to get stuck with hard water deposits. Open them up and look for scale buildup.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't think it would take three days, maybe one with the doors open. You have the advantage of the weather in Philly helping out in this situation. Your garage is probably cold enough for food and the outside is cold enough for frozen foods in some kind of container.


----------

